# Advice on schools in Mexico City



## pdavis

I am moving to Mexico City with my husband and two children ages 9 and 12. We are looking at the American School and Greengates. Does anyone have experience, comments on either school? thank you so much.


----------



## bloomfieldtj

pdavis said:


> I am moving to Mexico City with my husband and two children ages 9 and 12. We are looking at the American School and Greengates. Does anyone have experience, comments on either school? thank you so much.


Greengates is a very good international school that follows the British style curriculum. Whilst there our kids were due to start, but we got posted back home just before. However, many of our friends used the school and were very happy with its standards, ethos etc. I was very impressed when we visited the school and met the headmaster. There are many nationalities of children at the school, and Spanish is taught at various levels every day. The only drawback is the distance to get there. A bus is available, but if you are living in Lomas de Chapeltepec, for example, it can take 45mins to an hour on the bus, depending on traffic. Many people do a car-share set-up.

The American School Foundation (ASF) is another good school which obviously follows the US system. Only a handful of my expat friends used this school, but many of my local Mexican neighbours used it. I'm told the teaching is good, but I would say though, I did hear of a bullying problem in the upper years in this school, which centred around newcomers who didn't speak fluent Spanish. If your kids aren't fluent in the language, you might be better off choosing Greengates as it's more multicultural. There are more local American Mexicans who use ASF than ex-pats, it would seem.

Good luck with your search. 

JB


----------



## pdavis

*Mexico City schools*



pdavis said:


> I am moving to Mexico City with my husband and two children ages 9 and 12. We are looking at the American School and Greengates. Does anyone have experience, comments on either school? thank you so much.


I really appreciate your feedback, thank you!


----------



## pdavis

Thank you for taking the time to give me your feedback, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Rodrigo84

I don't think the bullying problem is widespread as mentioned above. I have known some families over the years who have used ASF and have not encountered that issue. The one issue frequently mentioned is having way more homework for the kids than they would encounter in the U.S., I can remember at least three families mentioning this. The families I knew had no issue in putting their kids into ASF despite the fact they new little to no Spanish. It's definitely favored by American families and is not too far a drive from areas such as Santa Fe or even nearby Lomas de Chapultepec. One family I knew lived in Polanco and that was extremely close. They do have their own bus transportation system.

As mentioned above, Greengates is a bit aways from usual areas of expat habitation, it's in Naucalpan, Estado de Mexico, about 10 km or 6 miles NW of downtown Mexico City.


----------



## pdavis

Thanks so much for your information!


----------

